# facelets - umlaute darstellen



## sin1977 (9. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

habe eine simple Facelets Anwendung geschrieben, allerdings habe ich das Problem das Umlaute (ä,ö,ü) und das scharfe s (ß) nicht dargestellt werden. Obwohl ich das encoding umgestellt habe

```
<?xml version='1.0' encoding='iso-8859-1' ?>
```

funktioniert das ganze immer noch nicht. Die Zeichen werden einfach nicht dargestellt. Jemand eine Idee wie ich das lösen kann?


----------



## WeirdAl (9. Jun 2007)

Hi,
du kannst das lösen indem du html-tags(entities) benutzen (Ü = & Uuml. Hier ein Link mit einer Entities-Übersicht


----------



## sin1977 (9. Jun 2007)

Vielen Dank! Das funktioniert auch gut, mit aussnahme des "itemLabel"-Attributs.


```
<h:selectOneRadio styleClass="radio" id="frage" required="true" value="#{MyBean.frage}" >
 <f:selectItem itemValue="0" itemLabel="Ja" />
 <f:selectItem itemValue="1" itemLabel="Weiß ich nicht" />
</h:selectOneRadio>
```

dort kann ich eingeben was ich will, das Scharfe S wird nicht dargestellt. Eine Idee?


----------



## WeirdAl (9. Jun 2007)

Schreib einfach: Keine Ahnung *g*. 
Normal müsste dies aber funktionieren. Beim ItemLabel kann ich dir nicht helfen, da ich meine SelectItems immer über eine Liste dynamisch fülle und ich dort die Strings korrekt ablege (also umlaute ersetze usw).

Cu
Alex


----------



## sin1977 (9. Jun 2007)

"Keine Ahnung" ist gut   

Werde womöglich den darzustellenden Text wohl auch aus einer Property-Datei auslesen lassen. Ist zwar ein Umweg aber was will man ansonsten machen.


----------

